# General Nonsense Club Thread April 1st Edition



## erocker (Apr 1, 2013)

So... GeneralNonsense.net is broke down today. So in remembrance of March 32nd or April 1st (depending on your preference) I have created this thread for all of you to digitally vomit in. 

*Please be sure to keep within the posting guidelines* (you know, polite, don't insult, stuff like that). This thread is here for today and today only. Please behave.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 1, 2013)

I was just fixing to make this club. Great Minds think alike E.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 1, 2013)

Second for NIN new album 
http://www.nin.com/pub/strobelight/
and i hate ponies but its funny War Thunder nation


----------



## Frick (Apr 1, 2013)

You all suck.

It is what i generally write when i'm there. Also, when will mtosev do something at all and when will jaydenz balls drop?


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> Second for NIN new album
> http://www.nin.com/pub/strobelight/
> and i hate ponies but its funny War Thunder nation
> http://i45.tinypic.com/5z4qz9.png



In that chat box in the pic.. Is that Russian for Nooooooooooooooooo!!! ?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh...
So what would a poop say if it could talk?
"BLOOP"


----------



## theJesus (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh thank goodness, I need my fix of general nonsense for the day!


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 1, 2013)

jmcslob said:


> Oh...
> So what would a poope say if it could talk?
> "BLOOP"



Who gives a sh1t?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2013)

So this is what it is like over in GN land....


----------



## Frick (Apr 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> So this is what it is like over in GN land....



No, it's much worse.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> So this is what it is like over in GN land....



No...conversation here seems to be more smarter.


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 1, 2013)

We haven't even gotten started! Mwuahahahahaha!


----------



## JC316 (Apr 1, 2013)

We are in your house, so we are trying to be respectful. There is a reason that TPU banished us to GN.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2013)

*T77 takes a crack at General nonsense...*

So they're making Half-Life 3, a 3DS remake of Majora's Mask, Warcraft IV, and a bunch of other awesome stuff. Oh wait, no they're not, cause life fuking sucks.

April Fools, you bastards. 





:shadedshu


----------



## theJesus (Apr 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> So this is what it is like over in GN land....


Depends on the thread.  If it's a political or religious thread, it quickly turns into a cesspool of insults.  If it's anything else, the thread just goes off-topic after the first few posts and starts to look exactly like every other thread with people talking about whatever they feel like.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 1, 2013)

So we don't have the hot girl thread here so uhm...here you go


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2013)

jmcslob said:


> So we don't have the hot girl thread here so uhm...here you go
> http://ts2.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.4598244500504705&pid=15.1



Ooooooooh and there it is!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 1, 2013)

Who wants some CHEESECAKE?!!



SHE DOES


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2013)

No "No Thanks" button. It just isn't the same.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 1, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> Second for NIN new album
> http://www.nin.com/pub/strobelight/
> and i hate ponies but its funny War Thunder nation
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 1, 2013)

This thread makes me happy


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2013)

I remember why I never finished Morrowind.  Two words: swing, miss.  Rinse and repeat.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2013)

jmcslob said:


> So we don't have the hot girl thread here so uhm...here you go
> http://ts2.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.4598244500504705&pid=15.1




Did you know that Anandtech forum has a Hot guys thread ? I hear that TheMailMan is in there all the time.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 1, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I remember why I never finished Morrowind.  Two words: swing, miss.  Rinse and repeat.


Oh yeah, the combat isn't actually that great since it uses a dice-rolling system, but is presented as if you're actually in control lol.  Try magic.

The combat was never what made the game great.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 1, 2013)

I edited this one just to be safe...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2013)

theJesus said:


> Oh yeah, the combat isn't actually that great since it uses a dice-rolling system, but is presented as if you're actually in control lol.  Try magic.
> 
> The combat was never what made the game great.


Yeah, I resorted to magic because there were far fewer misses and a lot more damage dealt when it hits.  Good thing I have a High Elf; bad thing I picked the Infiltrator class.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 1, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> I edited this one just to be safe...



your mom?


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2013)

I regret everything.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2013)

erocker said:


> I regret everything.



Like this thread?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2013)

I had to switch to viewing this thread on my phone instead of my work computer to keep me from getting fired


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> I edited this one just to be safe...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130401/iyyu.jpg



fixed.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Apr 1, 2013)

*Wow.*



jmcslob said:


> So we don't have the hot girl thread here so uhm...here you go
> http://ts2.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.4598244500504705&pid=15.1



Much like my golf game, I'd have trouble finding the hole.


----------



## hckngrtfakt (Apr 1, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> I edited this one just to be safe...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130401/iyyu.jpg




I wonder why im suddenly craving grilled cheese sandwiches ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Ahhh !! What a great thread this is turning out to be


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 1, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> I edited this one just to be safe...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130401/iyyu.jpg



Oh my god I pee'd a little..not really but I really have to go now...  I'm stuck upstairs in my office, and I just had knee surgery last Monday on both knees (_arthroscopic knee surgery_).. I'm ready to get home to my meds.. lol


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 1, 2013)

erocker said:


> I regret everything.



Ever go swimming after drinking a 12 pack and then eat a Frosty?

Yeah that too is regrettable


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 1, 2013)

jmcslob said:


> Ever go swimming after drinking a 12 pack and then eat a Frosty?
> 
> Yeah that too is regrettable
> 
> ...



Or is he pooping out his mouth? Does anyone remember that south park ep?


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Oh my god I pee'd a little..not really but I really have to go now...  I'm stuck upstairs in my office, and I just had knee surgery last Monday on both knees (_arthroscopic knee surgery_).. I'm ready to get home to my meds.. lol



I hope you have a speeeedy recovery! seriously.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 1, 2013)

garyinhere said:


> I edited this one just to be safe...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130401/iyyu.jpg


I'm really missing my ability to delete posts right now 


FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, I resorted to magic because there were far fewer misses a lot more damage dealt when it hits.  Good thing I have a High Elf; bad thing I picked the Infiltrator class.


It is rough at the lower levels, especially if you're using skills that you didn't get bonuses in to start off with.  Designing/picking a class that best suits your play style can be tricky and takes a few tries.  I highly recommend starting over once you've got a good feel for how you want to play, how the leveling system works, etc.


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> fixed.
> 
> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/tt77snapshot/iyyu_zps733a1548.jpg



FIXED.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2013)

erocker said:


> FIXED.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/iyyu_zps733a1548.jpg


----------



## theJesus (Apr 1, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Or is he pooping out his mouth? Does anyone remember that south park ep?


lol yeah, I remember that


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 1, 2013)

That camera's so tiny! lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2013)

erocker said:


> FIXED.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/iyyu_zps733a1548.jpg


Oh no! She turned into a black hole!  We're all going to DIE!!!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 1, 2013)

This thread is a roller coaster of laughs....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2013)

It's not general nonsense without some politics!
Buffett is worried about Fed policy


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 1, 2013)

Frick said:


> You all suck.
> 
> It is what i generally write when i'm there. Also, when will mtosev do something at all and when will jaydenz balls drop?



Outrageously true.



FordGT90Concept said:


> It's not general nonsense without some politics!
> Buffett is worried about Fed policy



Also need some religion... so fuck the pope!


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> Also need some religion... so fuck the pope!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 1, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's not general nonsense without some politics!
> Buffett is worried about Fed policy



What could possibly go wrong when selling toxic assets?


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 1, 2013)

It's been killing me to post this new awesome tech stuff.... hehehe 

Gmail Blue - link









Google Nose BETA - link
[yt]9-P6jEMtixY[/yt]

Google Maps Treasure mode - link









Apple iPlay Game Console - link
[yt]e6MaRy-fJcM[/yt]

Scope Bacon Flavored Mouthwash! - link


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 1, 2013)

erocker said:


> In that chat box in the pic.. Is that Russian for Nooooooooooooooooo!!! ?



No, it says "Poooonyyy" (i.e. the word "pony", exclaimed exitedly in Cyrillic writing).


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## _JP_ (Apr 1, 2013)

*Hardy har har har har*

VB errors. Funneh.



Mindweaver said:


> It's been killing me to post this new awesome tech stuff.... hehehe
> 
> Gmail Blue - link
> 
> ...












Oh well, like this will stop me from contributing.

Crazy Picture Thread™ II


			
				_JP_ said:
			
		

>



Gif Factory! *Gif's only


			
				_JP_ said:
			
		

>



This thread needs more Bumblebee, mtosev, jaydenz, remixedcat and FordGT90Concept.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 1, 2013)

If Bumblebee hadn't had herself banned here she could be triple posting in this thread...for shame...


----------



## Brandenburg (Apr 1, 2013)

im here  ..  let the Debauchery commence..  

thanks Jesus

its like getting that good feeling from a wake and bake


----------



## DaveK (Apr 1, 2013)

Man I'm lost with GN and my main rig also decided to give me a middle finger BOOTMGR is missing for no reason, I think it's jealous that I now have a second rig in my living room that I fixed up last night. Installed Windows to another drive and it's working fine now, I'll keep that second install of Windows handy just incase. This is the third time I've installed Windows in a week, I maybe doing a fourth if my friends new PC parts show up in a few days lol.


----------



## Brandenburg (Apr 1, 2013)

DaveK said:


> Man I'm lost with GN and my main rig also decided to give me a middle finger BOOTMGR is missing for no reason, I think it's jealous that I now have a second rig in my living room that I fixed up last night. Installed Windows to another drive and it's working fine now, I'll keep that second install of Windows handy just incase. This is the third time I've installed Windows in a week, I maybe doing a fourth if my friends new PC parts show up in a few days lol.



just installed a mobo myself and AS SOON as this friend of mine backs up her data.. ill reformat and reinstall windows


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 1, 2013)

I actually kind of like this pope. You know, as far as popes go...




jmcslob said:


> If Bumblebee hadn't had herself banned here she could be triple posting in this thread...for shame...



Wait...what?

Also Reddit is doing some take on TF2 with hats and shit and it's lame.


----------



## DaveK (Apr 1, 2013)

Waiting to get onto the living room PC to setup FileZilla and get my music from my main rig onto it, hopefully it works. If not, fuck it lol.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 1, 2013)

DaveK said:


> Waiting to get onto the living room PC to setup FileZilla and get my music from my main rig onto it, hopefully it works. If not, fuck it lol.



Depending on how much music you have you can just upload it all to Google Music and it'll be safe forever. Think you can uplaod 20,000 tracks free of charge. Nice little backup service if you need it, and you can sign into your library where ever you go and have all your music right there to listen to.


----------



## Bundy (Apr 1, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Did you know that Anandtech forum has a Hot guys thread ? I hear that TheMailMan is in there all the time.


Did you know that GN got the better of TMM? He don't come around visitin no more.


All of GN compressed into one thread. There will be zillions of pages to read after work.


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 1, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> This thread needs more Bumblebee, mtosev, jaydenz, remixedcat and FordGT90Concept.





Brandenburg said:


> im here  ..  let the Debauchery commence..
> 
> thanks Jesus
> 
> its like getting that good feeling from a wake and bake


CRAP!
I forgot about you Brandenburg. I thought you had posted already.
I'm sorry.

I forgot m4gicfour as well. Yeah, you guys are needed here too.


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 1, 2013)

All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!
All work and no GN makes HOSS an ANGRY boy!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2013)

U.S. moves warship, sea-based radar to watch North Korea

Shit keeps getting more serious over there.  Not only are they having B-2s and F-22s operate in the area, they're bringing in a massive sea-based RADAR too.  The situation seems to be one spark away from an explosion.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## qubit (Apr 1, 2013)

I _hate_ you erocker! Ah, said it, I feel so much better now.  j/k


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## natr0n (Apr 2, 2013)

SK-1 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130401/Capture683.jpg


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2013)

erocker said:


> So... GeneralNonsense.net is broke down today. So in remembrance of March 32nd or April 1st (depending on your preference) I have created this thread for all of you to digitally vomit in.



You are all a bunch of sick bastards!!!

Guys just wanna have fun.  And I just want to contribute.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 2, 2013)

did I miss something? GN works just fine for me...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 2, 2013)

Still no GN for me so uhm....
I was just wondering if anyone has been stuck in an elevator full of people or in a crowded public place after being rushed out of the shower only to realize that you didn't wash all of the soap out of your butt crack after getting an intense itchy sensation from your anus?


Personally I haven't but I was thinking that would suck....So would you itch away or just stand there with that stupid OH MY GOSH MY ASSHOLE ITCHES SO BAD!!!! look on your face?


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 2, 2013)

jmcslob said:


> Still no GN for me so uhm....
> I was just wondering if anyone has been stuck in an elevator full of people or in a crowded public place after being rushed out of the shower only to realize that you didn't wash all of the soap out of your butt crack after getting an intense itchy sensation from your anus?
> 
> 
> Personally I haven't but I was thinking that would suck....So would you itch away or just stand there with that stupid OH MY GOSH MY ASSHOLE ITCHES SO BAD!!!! look on your face?




itchy bum? otherwise known as "swampass" :shadedshu


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 2, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> did I miss something? GN works just fine for me...



Are you bragging?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 2, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> itchy bum? otherwise known as "swampass" :shadedshu



Well? 
Would you scratch it or try to ignore it?

I'd prolly scratch away like a Sasquatch...
and then try to shake everybody's hands that seen me do it while proclaiming really loud "it was just soap I wipe good like a big boy"...


----------



## qubit (Apr 2, 2013)

HossHuge said:


> Are you bragging?



Still down for me - database error when I hit the submit button.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 2, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> did I miss something? GN works just fine for me...



It was down earlier today, so erocker made this temp thread for us to sh!t in.


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 2, 2013)

qubit said:


> Still down for me - database error when I hit the submit button.



The site and different sections work for me but the threads show nothing.

Take a positive from a negative.  Maybe we can get more people over there......


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 2, 2013)

HossHuge said:


> The site and different sections work for me but the threads show nothing.
> 
> Take a positive from a negative.  Maybe we can get more people over there......



Yeah so they can get banned LOL....
just saying


----------



## Triprift (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## JC316 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ugh. Fixing the A/C on a Geo Prizm. Geo decided that two fuse boxes weren't enough, no, there are a total of 4 hidden all over the car and they aren't easy to find. Finally found the one that I needed.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just watched the wife get a mouthful of baby puke....twas awesome...
Just as I said uhm don't bounce her to much the baby said blahhhhhhhh LOL Kodak moment


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## m4gicfour (Apr 2, 2013)

GN is leaking...

And when you gaze long into an abyss, the abyss also gazes into you.


theJesus said:


> Oh yeah, the combat isn't actually that great since it uses a dice-rolling system, but is presented as if you're actually in control lol.  Try magic.
> 
> The combat was never what made the game great.


Yeah brah, I'll help you out.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, I resorted to magic because there were far fewer misses and a lot more damage dealt when it hits.  Good thing I have a High Elf; bad thing I picked the Infiltrator class.


See? Told you I'd help. I'm the good guy greg of... er... something.




_JP_ said:


> This thread needs more Bumblebee, mtosev, jaydenz, remixedcat and FordGT90Concept.


You go to hell! You go to hell and you die! 
Do not pass go, do not collect $200



_JP_ said:


> CRAP!
> I forgot about you Brandenburg. I thought you had posted already.
> I'm sorry.
> 
> I forgot m4gicfour as well. Yeah, you guys are needed here too.


Awww. I forgive you.

 But you'd better watch your back, son.​


m1dg3t said:


> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/oneatom12/spiderman_memes_11.jpg
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1/oneatom12/spiderman_memes_10.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 2, 2013)

If you got somethin to say m4gic, say it. Hiding behind Spiderman is too funny LoL


----------



## m4gicfour (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm doing my cranky old man act. Don't mess it up, d00d! Geez.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 2, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130401/575641_467162743356091_361784546_n.jpg




My life is now complete


----------



## Brandenburg (Apr 2, 2013)

crazy episode with my glorious PC..  GOD DAMN PC played april fools joke on me.. apparently it forgot its boot priority and when i set it RIGHT again.. it would NOT save it.. took 3 times and i still have my doubts if it will be ok

on top of that.. i dont feel good  so fuck you universe


----------



## razaron (Apr 2, 2013)

_JP_ said:
			
		

> http://25.media.tumblr.com/908299b4bf0dfe7feed4a8b7699322c5/tumblr_mkc1x8OaR81s20b68o1_500.gif


I totally didn't reverse image search this in order to find new fap material. Now that that's out of the way, sauce.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lets play a game...
1) Think of something ODD, disgusting or sexual such as: Gay Unicorn sex. See that I covered all 3 
2) Put it into Google images or Yahoo images..
3) Post first picture as long as its allowed, no nudity etc...

and here is my search for "Gay Unicorn sex" from Yahoo.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2013)

First hit for "white guy"




...which is actually Lil' Wayne (a black guy) modified to look white.  The internet is fucked up; that's why I knew the most simple search would get something stupid.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 2, 2013)

walmart, poop, dildo...yahoo


----------



## m4gicfour (Apr 2, 2013)

This thread is racist against Bumblebee.

I demand GN be reinstated so that the self-Banned may post. Just look at her, idling on GN's active users list, unable to spread the gospel of HiFi. We weep for our fallen sister.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 2, 2013)

m4gicfour said:


> This thread is racist against Bumblebee.
> 
> I demand GN be reinstated so that the self-Banned may post. Just look at her, idling on GN's active users list, unable to spread the gospel of HiFi. We weep for our fallen sister.



Have you read the titles on GN LOL


----------



## m4gicfour (Apr 2, 2013)

Of course I have! I have spread the gospel there as well! Join us, brother!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 2, 2013)

You can still use the message boards on GN to send messages....wish you could post on threads but ya know..


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 2, 2013)

Heh.


----------



## m4gicfour (Apr 2, 2013)

jmcslob said:


> You can still use the message boards on GN to send messages....wish you could post on threads but ya know..




Yeh your message showed up.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 2, 2013)

Its funny how you start a thread there...LOL
My Dick Hurts


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 2, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> Heh.



Where's the picture?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2013)

So...when will our dearly beloved be functioning again?


If GN being broken was an April Fool's Day prank, I'm gonna! I'M GONNA!!!


Spoiler


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 2, 2013)

Are you gonna wear a skirt and dance on tables?


----------



## Steevo (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 2, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130401/575641_467162743356091_361784546_n.jpg



I like this.


----------



## m4gicfour (Apr 2, 2013)

Bed time. Goodnight TPU (lulz)


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2013)

speaking of forums i managed to get one of the hardest to install forum softwares on a server with the most limitations ever with file size and db size and it took 40 freakin minutes


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm gonna watch me some Stargate Atlantis right after I play a few rounds of BlOps2


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 2, 2013)

yawn. decided to build a petrol engine next year.

i want to make a boxer engine. specifically the one in subarus, but cant find any plans.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2013)

Boxer is just ||--O-||
Followed by a ||-O--||
And then a ||--O-||
And a ||-O--||


----------



## Jaydenz (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay! Theres more room to type here and smilies!  Dan really needs to change the GN format back to the old one cuz the new format sux just saying. 

Im listening to Sonic Syndicate and my dad screaming about his Adobe that dont work and Im burning backup DVDs and Im nomming chips and guacomole and and and but no more homework!


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2013)

record him screaming and youtube it!!!


----------



## JC316 (Apr 2, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So...when will our dearly beloved be functioning again?
> 
> 
> If GN being broken was an April Fool's Day prank, I'm gonna! I'M GONNA!!!
> ...



I imagine that it will be back quickly. There was a reason that GN was made in the first place.


----------



## Jaydenz (Apr 2, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> record him screaming and youtube it!!!



YES!  Thats brilliant an my cameras charged up too!


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> yawn. decided to build a petrol engine next year.
> 
> i want to make a boxer engine. specifically the one in subarus, but cant find any plans.



Really, they're no different from other engines with the exception on how the pistons are angled out of the block. Do you plan on forging your own block?


----------



## Jaydenz (Apr 2, 2013)

Btw this thread needs Bumblebee and her audiophile stuff. just saying.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 2, 2013)

Jaydenz said:


> Btw this thread needs Bumblebee and her audiophile stuff. just saying.



Is this some sort of odd asian porn?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 2, 2013)

JC316 said:


> I imagine that it will be back quickly. There was a reason that GN was made in the first place.


Yeah, we're looking at it! XD

I'd thank you but the Thanks button vanished. 




TacoTown said:


> Is this some sort of odd asian porn?


http://www.generalnonsense.net/member.php?u=244


...and just because....


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2013)

Jaydenz said:


> YES!  Thats brilliant an my cameras charged up too!



Don't you got some fancy pants Logitech Alert system in your fantsy pantsy housy???


----------



## btarunr (Apr 2, 2013)

Want more action? Head over to GeneralNonsense.net (it's all working now).


----------

